
Ask HN: Any resources on doing customer interviews? - lionheart
I am the point where I have enough customers to start digging in, interviewing, and learning more but I’m not sure where to start.<p>Any tips on good resources on conducting customer interviews?
======
matt_the_bass
What are you trying to learn from them?

------
sharemywin
Are you talking about?

callingly.com

from your profile.

~~~
lionheart
Yep, that’s the one.

